# President's day arrivals



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Meet the Duchess and the 1rst Lady! Should have named Duchess, Ms Piggy, her face looks like a pig! So cute!

What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cute! I had kids born the same day. I named them Reagan and Jackson.


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Cute X 2! Congratulations.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoying the break in the rain!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Natacha (Oct 17, 2014)

Love these two.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lovely babies


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Congrats


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Such cuties!


----------

